# why are my energy levels SO low?



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am a 20 year old female. weigh about 110-115 pounds. i eat very healthy. once in a while i will have a treat like a chocolate or something on fridays, other than that, a lot of nuts, fresh fruits and veggies and whole grains and i drink a lot of water too. i excercise at least a few times a week for at least 30 mins. i stretch in the morning and before going to work. ive been trying 5 hour energy shots. i take vitamin supplements. i dont know what else to do.

why are my energy levels so low? it has been like this for years. at my last physical they didnt know why. i told them i had depression and they said thats probably why. can just depression and SA alone cause this? they said i am perfectly healthy and normal weight too!

what can i do?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

It's common for girls our age to have low-blood pressure which can lower your energy levels. I have sever low-blood pressure so on occasion I actually pass out. 

I don't know if this is your problem, but it is typical of women. I think this is exacerbated during our periods too.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm not a doctor, but imo: yes, blame depression and hormones
periods can sometimes drain energy.

other 'possible' causes:
- too much fruit, or foods with sugar (it makes you sleepy)
*edit: apples actually boost energy, try to stay away from fruit like pineapple and watermelon (very high in sugar).
- too much carbs (even if whole grain, it still makes you sleepy)

try:
- incorporating more protein in your diet (it boosts energy)
- incorporating more 'dark' chocolate (rich in antioxidants, which also boosts energy)
- other forms of exercise (it's not good to do the same thing)


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for all of the responses. i had a physical not too long ago. im not anemic. during my cycle i take iron from the blood loss....i eat very healthy...i think the blood pressure thing is a good idea. you may be on to something. ive never heard of that until now. i wonder why a hormonal girl would have low blood pressure? 

i know that i eat enough...i eat every 2-3 hours. usually nuts, cheese or fruit as a snack . weird.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

i have found that going straight to sleep and not listening to the radio or watching tv in bed has helped me feel more awake during the day! also i try and exercise every day as well! i used to sleep lots, to avoid being awake mostly, and i was v lethargic and wouldnt go outside v often, sometimes i would stay home for days and weeks.

anyway good luck


tim


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello, 

Here would be my 2 cents worth:

-try taking a supplement such as a multi-vitamin. In addition, you could trying taking vitamin B-12, which are good energy boosters from my understanding.

-see a doctor, maybe there is an underlying medical condition such as anemia. 

-try to work on issues that drain your energy (i.e. depression, stress at work/school etc.).

Help it helps and best of luck,


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

rubyruby said:


> I find a lot of people with SA have this problem. It has been explained to me that it probably is depression and there may be some truth to that.


I think there definately could be.

I suffer from extremely low energy levels myself, although I get at least 8 hours sleep a night and don't have an awful diet (although it could be better admittedly!). Most days I feel drained upon getting up and it just goes downhill from there, although I occasionally perk up a little at night. I just feel completely devoid of energy and I'm sure it's from the stress of suffering from anxiety and depression. My doctor actually carried out a complete blood test on me a while back, suspecting I could be suffering from anaemia, but everything came back apparenly fine.

It makes me really worry about how I'm going to be able to cope with a full-time job once I'm done with university... feeling so lethargic all the time is a real problem, and it's certainly not just normal laziness.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ironically I have more energy now that I have given up caffeine. Although, I was a _hardcore addict_ - it may not be an issue for people who don't go stupid with the stuff. It was literally making me sick and draining me of energy.


----------



## sjohnson1958 (May 27, 2010)

i find that exercise sometimes help, if you can find the motivation... it really helps me


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

mooncake said:


> I think there definately could be.
> 
> I suffer from extremely low energy levels myself, although I get at least 8 hours sleep a night and don't have an awful diet (although it could be better admittedly!). Most days I feel drained upon getting up and it just goes downhill from there, although I occasionally perk up a little at night. I just feel completely devoid of energy and I'm sure it's from the stress of suffering from anxiety and depression. My doctor actually carried out a complete blood test on me a while back, suspecting I could be suffering from anaemia, but everything came back apparenly fine.
> 
> It makes me really worry about how I'm going to be able to cope with a full-time job once I'm done with university... feeling so lethargic all the time is a real problem, and it's certainly not just normal laziness.


im the SAME way. we ordered blood tests and they told me theres nothing wrong. must be psychological!


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks everyone for the suggestions. i think i might see a doctor or something

because i AM taking vitamins, eating healthy, excercising, i just dont know what the heck else it could be


----------



## Wael (Oct 31, 2009)

Please have a look at the two chair exercise here at this forum:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/the-two-chair-method-91003/

It has energizing effects!


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

me too! i am always so tired....


----------

